# Harbor Freight 2 HP Dust collector coupons



## York (May 13, 2012)

Hello,

I'm interested in the HF 2 HP dust collector.
- Does the inside track membership give coupons for this?

- I remember seeing coupons for ~$140 for this DC a few years back in some woodworker magazines. I was hoping the inside track might offer such a coupon.

- A bit off topic, have others been happy with the inside track coupons?

73,
Timothy


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I have that dust collector and I am really happy with it. I have had it for around 10 months and have never had a problem.I have mine hooked up to most of my big tools with PVC pipe. I just went on hf website and the dust collector is on sale for 199 and then you can use a 20 percent off coupon and get it for 150 before tax.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never seen a coupon specifically for the collector. HF does have 20% off anything in the store coupon you could use. They also have coupons for free stuf. I usually get a 1"x25" tape measure free every time I go.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Wood Magazine has a page of HF coupons in every issue I've ever seen. My last issue, #212, July 2012, has a coupon for the dust collector at $149.99. Just a note about Harbor Freight dust collectors. They are all 5 micron so expect to plunk a few more $$ down to get them to the <1 micron level.:smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The June 2012 issue of Wood Magazine has the coupon for the 2 HP dust collector in it. I am not even sure how long I have had my HF DC, 2 or 3 years now... Love how it works, hate the OEM bag... Upgrade to a 1 micron bag or a canister filter if you can...

I rarely see people mention the switch or start capacitor issue on the newer SKU # DC. The old one that had 20 micron fabric bags top and bottom was known to have switches and start caps fail... The newer one with the 5 micron fabric upper bag, and the clear plastic lower I am not sure I have seen any mention of these issues...


----------



## clapiana (Apr 13, 2012)

I have had that hf dust collector running for 7 years and the on off switch just died last month. I gave hf a call and I had a new switch in 7 days. very solid collector which is an excellent buy. I did upgrade the bag to a wynne canister $150 seems good I think i paid $125 back then


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

clapiana said:


> I have had that hf dust collector running for 7 years and the on off switch just died last month. I gave hf a call and I had a new switch in 7 days. very solid collector which is an excellent buy. I did upgrade the bag to a wynne canister $150 seems good I think i paid $125 back then


That's not bad... My neighbor's Delta contractor saw switch gave up the ghost after 5 years...


----------

